# Traffic Management in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A friend has just returned from a trip on the continent and for the first time he came across a "Flashing Amber" at traffic lights. There was no vehicle in front of him and he did not have a clue on what to do.

So for those who are venturing abroad for the first time this might help.

1. With a flashing amber traffic light you can proceed as long as the road is clear, so just treat them as give ways. You will come across this system at night in many cities in Europe. The system is also in operation in off peak periods in many countries especially in rural areas.

2. The flashing amber traffic light is also the default setting when there is a fault with the lights in many European countries.

Please bear in mind this post refers to "Traffic Lights" don't get confused with other flashing amber lights for example on some major roads in Belgium, there's flashing amber lights about 500 metres up the road from traffic lights, to warn you of the stopped traffic ahead.

A system we rarely see in the UK but used on the continent is "Hard Shoulder Running" this usually comes into operation in peak periods or at other time to help clear congestion.

This photo shows how the system can be controlled.









Maybe we could get some more tips from our continental based members.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don they have been experimenting with "hard shoulder running" as you call it, on some of our M/Ways for the last year or so.

And flashing amber, don't be silly, the average british motorist can't be trusted with that idea. :roll: 

Olley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Don they have been experimenting with "hard shoulder running" as you call it, on some of our M/Ways for the last year or so.
> 
> And flashing amber, don't be silly, the average british motorist can't be trusted with that idea. :roll:
> 
> Olley


Thanks Olley,

I was not aware of the trial in the UK. I must admit I only use the UK motorways off peak and then only when it's absolutely necessary.

Don


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Don they have been experimenting with "hard shoulder running" as you call it, on some of our M/Ways for the last year or so.


Yes very successful trial on M42 & I think they're extending it it to other motorways


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Useful info Don, thanks. Also be aware that in some places, at least in Switzerland, where I have lived, the flashing amber also works in a similar way to our pedestrian crossings. ie if flashing amber, give way to pedestrians. Also, as an aside, be aware that in Switzerland and some other countries, any movement of a pedestrian towards a crossing means you must give way, unlike (technically) in the UK the ped should have moved onto the crossing before you need to way (Useful yeah?). Or, on the other hand (tongue firmly in cheek) do as is done in many Eastern European countries, and ignore crossings altogether!

Rick


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Amber flashing*

 buon giorno tutti,
flashing amber lights - best advice is 'proceed with caution' and be prepared to give way to traffic coming from your RHS unless you are obviously on the major road.

:twisted: on the other hand, when in Naples, 'put you foot down and go!'

saluti,
eddied


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don

Sorry but they've had flashing amber on some junctions in France for years.

Usually it's on a junction where the normal system is swithched off in off-peak times as for instance across lunch periods when in-town traffic dries up for an hour or so.
There's also a set I can call to mind on the Vernon road through Rouen where the light outside a factory complex stays on amber when the factory isn't working.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Hi Don
> 
> Sorry but they've had flashing amber on some junctions in France for years.
> 
> ...


Hi Gillian,

I did not say the Flashing Amber was a new system I was just bringing it to the attention of the first timers abroad who might get confused like my pal.

Don


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Doreen was involved in a serious accident in Germany when she paused at a flashing amber just short of a junction because she was unsure of what to do, a fuel tanker coming from behind totalled her Corsa.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Gillian,
> I did not say the Flashing Amber was a new system I was just bringing it to the attention of the first timers abroad who might get confused like my pal.
> 
> Don


Sorry, Don I misunderstood.
I know that they're not that prevalent so you're right someone going for the first time may get confused.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*flashing amber*

Don't forget the right turn amber,proceed with caution?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don, informative post as always.

Its also worth pointing out that as well as the flashing amber that you mention, if the traffic lights aren't functioning then there is always a road sign next to the lights indicating either stop, give way or priority road and you should obey these signs in the absense of the lights accordingly.

pete


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice one day to get the mini traffic light repeaters that they have in France.... 
No chance I suppose as we didn't think of them first :evil: 

Mark.


----------

